# Exeter



## Fingers (Aug 30, 2011)

Evening South Westerners,

A few of us Urbs are going to Exeter (murder capital of Europe) for a wedding this weekend and have Friday night to kill.  Any recommendations for pubs in the town centre? (Nothing poncy but a late license would be appreciated)


----------



## Fingers (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh and somewhere where we are not going to get our heads kicked in for being from London or murdered.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 30, 2011)

Fingers said:


> Exeter (murder capital of Europe)


Was it ever? I think it's either Glasgow or Limerick.


----------



## roctrevezel (Aug 30, 2011)

Take a walk  out to the Double Locks.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 30, 2011)

Timepiece is the shittest club in the world. There's more cheese than the Cheddar village show

You have to go


----------



## zog (Aug 30, 2011)

Magic Hatstand in the Cavern if you like house music. top night, friendly folks.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 30, 2011)

My husband is from round that way. He reckons you're best off buying loads of scrumpy and hanging out in a bus shelter.


----------



## jakethesnake (Aug 31, 2011)

The Angel on Queen Street is your best bet, and/or The Phoenix arts center which is near by. Avoid The Hole in the Wall (near Time Piece), the doormen are cunts.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 31, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> My husband is from round that way. He reckons you're best off buying loads of scrumpy and hanging out in a bus shelter.



Fingers is going away for the weekend though. He wants to do something different from his normal routine.


----------



## Looby (Sep 1, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> The Angel on Queen Street is your best bet, and/or The Phoenix arts center which is near by. Avoid The Hole in the Wall (near Time Piece), the doormen are cunts.



The Angel is lovely, best pub i've found in Exeter. I've always found it really dead there but I've never been out on a weekend.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't think I've ever been in the Angel. 

I was going to recommend the Well House Tavern on Cathedral Green, and the Hourglass, just off the Topsham Road, which are two of the places I tend to drink in most often when I'm in Exeter. No idea about late licence places though, not since the Velvet Lounge shut down ... which brings back happy memories of an epically messy night in there with secretsquirrel and fucthest8 a couple of years ago...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 1, 2011)

I've not been there but this place has loads of very good well-kept beer and an impressive array of spirits, and I've had a very good report from someone whose opinion I value. http://web.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/39/39854/Rusty_Bike/Exeter


----------



## vladd (Sep 2, 2011)

a loverly little boozer of the main drag a bit.....is the locomotive.  all tastes catered for, also the old firehouse.


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 2, 2011)

The Locomotive... handily placed near Exeter prison to  cater for the recently released with their discharge grants.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 13, 2011)

Murder capital of Europe? Where does that statistic come from?

It's a pretty sedate place. And it's not too bad (by english town standards) for alcohol related violence.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 13, 2011)

I would have thought that if you wanted to go to somewhere in Devon where you might get murdered, or have the chance to witness or even commit a murder, then Plymouth would be a strong bet. It is Rough with a capital R. Even the Lollipop men are all retired SAS.


----------



## roctrevezel (Sep 13, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I would have thought that if you wanted to go to somewhere in Devon where you might get murdered, or have the chance to witness or even commit a murder, then Plymouth would be a strong bet. It is Rough with a capital R. Even the Lollipop men are all retired SAS.



I can't think of any town othert than Plymouth that has a field hospital in Union Street at the weekend to deal with the sheer number of casualties.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 13, 2011)

roctrevezel said:


> I can't think of any town othert than Plymouth that has a field hospital in Union Street at the weekend to deal with the sheer number of casualties.


Luckily there is the Devon Air Ambulance Service to bring a bit of 'Mash' style relief if it is really needed.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 13, 2011)

A week ago, I was living in exeter.  Devon folk are funny bastards, if you ask me.  Some of the drunker ones seem to have a habit of growling at me in a manner more befitting a rabies infested canine.  In general, the place just seems to be a sort of border/holding pen to keep out the truly feral Cornish from the rest of the country.  Still, the cathedral and the outside bits just by it are pretty nice if you want somewhere nice to start for a beer.


----------



## vladd (Sep 13, 2011)

apart from exeter closing at about 7pm...... and the inability to have a ciggy without someone asking if you have a spare one ...to which i would reply no they are all spoken for....Exeter is an ok place...just left there after 27 years as i couldn't handle the hectic pace of life....... oh and kids are taught at school how to spot "grockles" and growl at them from an early age......


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 14, 2011)

You miss it really.


----------



## vladd (Sep 14, 2011)

like a fukkin hole in the head..........


----------



## Idaho (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't think I would like Exeter if I was a younger, single man. As a place to have a family it's pretty good.


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 16, 2011)

The Turks Head in the centre to town, a great watering hole (when you were 17 and in basic training!)


----------



## Idaho (Sep 16, 2011)

No longer exists. It's now a pasta restaurant.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Sep 22, 2011)

roctrevezel said:


> I can't think of any town othert than Plymouth that has a field hospital in Union Street at the weekend to deal with the sheer number of casualties.


Cardiff does, although your 'field hospital' is a slight exaggeration.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 28, 2011)

Idaho said:


> I don't think I would like Exeter if I was a younger, single man. As a place to have a family it's pretty good.


ah I dunno I had more than my fair share of moments as a single lad


----------



## Idaho (Sep 29, 2011)

You back in Exeter these days Mr Scare? I know you were in Bristol, and then back in Crediton for while, but I have since lost track.


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 7, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Luckily there is the Devon Air Ambulance Service to bring a bit of 'Mash' style relief if it is really needed.



I'd prefer a squadron of fully-armed Apaches for crowd control purposes, personally. After all, once they'd expended all their ordnance they might improve the appearance of that part of town. Not to mention clearing the gene pool a little.


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 31, 2013)

According to the local paper Exeter has been found to be the "Fourth happiest place in UK" http://www.thisisexeter.co.uk/Exete...tory-18532536-detail/story.html#axzz2OCx4Y2q6 while at the same time being "one of the least affordable places to buy a home http://www.thisisexeter.co.uk/Exete...tory-18554142-detail/story.html#axzz2OsGxYOil  ... we're so happy down here with our piss-poor wages and unaffordable housing...


----------



## Idaho (Mar 31, 2013)

I could earn at least double what I do in London, but I would have half the quality of life.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 31, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> In general, the place just seems to be a sort of border/holding pen to keep out the truly feral Cornish from the rest of the country.


 
It's handy for us Cornish to filter out emmets from despoiling our Promised Land as well.


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 31, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I would have thought that if you wanted to go to somewhere in Devon where you might get murdered, or have the chance to witness or even commit a murder, then Plymouth would be a strong bet. It is Rough with a capital R. Even the Lollipop men are all retired SAS.


 
Not quite true (I must defend my home city). Someone in the police once told me they get one or two slashings a week, and this is is in a city of about a quarter of a million.

You're very unlikely to run into trouble on a night out in Plymouth if you're not looking for any; the worst that normally happens to you is a bit of lip. I've had far more trouble out in the evening in mid-Cornwall than I have in Plymouth.

Union Street on a Saturday evening probably is best avoided, it is true (full of Marines and sailors) but the best places to go aren't down there anyway.


----------



## jakethesnake (May 25, 2013)

Respect festival in Belmont Park Sat 1st & Sun 2nd (June).... well worth coming to, not least because mrs snake is playing in not one but two bands!


----------



## Idaho (May 25, 2013)

It's down the road from me. It's our local park


----------



## ChrisD (May 30, 2013)

Idaho said:


> It's down the road from me. It's our local park



It's OUR local park too.....!
http://www.exeter-respect.org/

Weather forecast looking good


----------



## Idaho (May 30, 2013)

My son will be onstage


----------



## ChrisD (Jun 3, 2013)

.... and what a great 2 days it was 
some pics here....
http://www.demotix.com/news/2113556/exeter-respect-festival-2013-day-2#media-2113653


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 3, 2013)

We had a great time both days and mrs snake rocked it on saturday!


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 10, 2013)

Exeter & East Devon Left Unity
Public Meeting - A New Left Party?
7pm, Weds June 12th at Exeter Phoenix Centre


----------



## ChrisD (Sep 11, 2013)

Exeter council's stupid campaign to get rid of beggars before the posh students arrive has fortunetly had lots of bad publicity :

http://stream.aljazeera.com/story/201309112026-0023042


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 13, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> Exeter council's stupid campaign to get rid of beggars before the posh students arrive has fortunetly had lots of bad publicity :
> 
> http://stream.aljazeera.com/story/201309112026-0023042


 I heard today that the campaign has been pulled.


----------



## ChrisD (Sep 13, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> I heard today that the campaign has been pulled.


 failbook page still up... although they've deleted various critical posts
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Exeter-Against-Begging/571462962912183?fref=ts


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 13, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> failbook page still up... although they've deleted various critical posts
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Exeter-Against-Begging/571462962912183?fref=ts


Yeah, i think it's just the poster campaign they had planned that has been scrapped


----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 22, 2013)

I grew up near Exeter and lived there for 6 years before moving on. I went there for the first time in over 10 years over Christmas. Didn't recognize much


----------



## dessiato (Sep 22, 2013)

Idaho said:


> Murder capital of Europe? Where does that statistic come from?
> 
> It's a pretty sedate place. And it's not too bad (by english town standards) for alcohol related violence.


Glasgow has a murder rate of 3,3 per 100.000 and seems to be the worst place in the UK from what I can determine.


----------



## ChrisD (Nov 14, 2013)

*I'm a bit annoyed that my niece's wedding in Wales means that we won't be on the "Exeter Together" march this Saturday  16th Nov. 

I hope other Urbs can march in my place and tell EDL that they're not welcome here......?

"The March and Rally*
_We hope to see you on Sat with as many friends and colleagues as possible. We hope our celebration will be a happy vibrant family event which brings together and celebrates Exeter’s diverse community.
We will be assembling from 10.30am in Belmont Park and marching to Bedford Square for around 12 noon for our Celebration of Diversity. We will be there until the EDL have been escorted out of Exeter which the police say should be around 3 pm ish"_


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 14, 2013)

In respect of begging in Exeter, I was there a couple of weeks ago and there was a beggar sitting against a shop window with a dog lying down by his side. It was a sort of sandy coloured dog lying on a black plastic sheet. On closer inspection the dog turned out to be made from sand in the manner of those sand sculptures you sometimes see on beaches. I regret now that I was so busy getting to the bus station that I didn't drop him a coin or two. The dog was very realistic.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 15, 2013)

The man with the sand dog is there quite often. I think you need your eyes tested if you think it's realistic!


----------



## love detective (Nov 15, 2013)

Fingers said:


> A few of us Urbs are going to Exeter (murder capital of Europe) for a wedding this weekend and have Friday night to kill.



you were in the right place for it then


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 15, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> *I'm a bit annoyed that my niece's wedding in Wales means that we won't be on the "Exeter Together" march this Saturday  16th Nov.
> 
> I hope other Urbs can march in my place and tell EDL that they're not welcome here......?*


 
Supposedly Exeter Together have about 800 people turning up. Sounds like the EDL are bussing some supporters in, I'm hoping it's because they need to make up for their tragic lack of turnout. Here's hoping it all passes off without incident but that the EDL are heavily outnumbered.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 15, 2013)

I'd go along if I was in town tomorrow.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 15, 2013)

10.30 meet, Belmont Park. Unless you've moved



Idaho said:


> It's down the road from me. It's our local park


 
You've got no excuse ;-)


----------



## Idaho (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm going to Bristol at midday


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 15, 2013)

Idaho said:


> I'm going to Bristol at midday


 
You can make the whole march, then be back home to set off at midday.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 15, 2013)

I may, it's possible. There are some wife and children complications.


----------



## ChrisD (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm told it's a wife and children friendly march...

Another thing I'll miss in exeter this weekend is removal of the crane thats in middle of new student housing in Sidwell St. Anyone noticed that they've finished building it but left  crane.  On sunday I assume they're getting a really really big crane to lift the big crane out! 

(Is it sad at that I'm excited about a big crane??)


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 23, 2014)




----------

